# Where did xorgcfg go?



## bigrob76 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm having a bit of a pain with a toshiba tecra laptop with a fresh install of Freebsd 6.4, xorg 7.4, and KDE 3.5.10. I've never had an issue before with this laptop, although i've never used the new xorg 7.4 before (on any system) either. It seems that the auto-generated (by running Xorg -configure) file isn't working. I've edited my .xinitrc to start kde, and all I get is a black screen. I've had good luck in the past on systems where I used the trusty old xorgcfg -textmode in this type of situation to get everything running correctly. Unfortunately, I have no idea what happened to xorgcfg. It's definitely not in /usr/X11R6/bin which, if I remember right, is where it used to be.


----------



## ale (Aug 1, 2009)

1st question is: do you have dbus and hald running?
2nd: what error are you getting with the autogenerated xorg.conf?


----------



## bigrob76 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes. I have both enabled in rc.conf.
It's not showing any errors, I just get a black screen.
Give me just a minute and i'll copy over and post my log.


----------



## bigrob76 (Aug 1, 2009)

here's the log


----------



## bigrob76 (Aug 1, 2009)

hmm.
Kinda off-topic, but how do I attach a log without it getting butchered like that?


----------

